# Flickering Fluttering Sputtering Flame Light Generator



## BigScream (Oct 5, 2010)

Something I use every Halloween: Fluttering lights. Be it for faltering electrical effects or fire. And I hate to just use a constant "on" light---even to illuminate my displays. I've purchased some flicker generators, but they cost (usually) upwards of $40 if you can even find them. (I actually rented big-time units for $100+ overnight for a movie shoot.) " 'wish I knew then...." I came up with an inexpensive way to make these...and you can make many for the cost of even one store-bought unit!

Project Link:
http://booityourself.blogspot.com/2010/09/flickering-fluttering-sputtering.html


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a great idea! I've always wanted to get my lights to flicker but, like you, didn't want to spend a lot of money.

Love the news format video also, very high quality.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

nice! simple and effective.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Are there any other photo-sensor outlets that would work?

...that have the dimmer from light to dark.


----------



## BigScream (Oct 5, 2010)

There's many, many photo sensors on lamp sockets. The one I used and showed is the only easily available off-the-counter thing I could find.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

What a great effect! and it's soo simple


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Yes!! I found em at walmart same type for around $7. What's cool was I set it up to test without the box. I had the lights on in the room and it still worked! Great idea thanks for posting it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is brilliantly simple. I have a No Tech brain, & I"m so happy to be able to do this effect with NO skill! Thank you!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like it. Nice and simple. Now I'm off to Walmart.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

For those having problems finding the photosensor, here are a few links:

First a couple of links to the one mentioned in the How-To:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1286429


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

FYI: Target has a photo sensor for ten bucks and change (it looks like the American Lighting one, above) , but no flicker bulbs are out yet. At least in my local store. Also, I have a Halloween lighting thingie (I can't remember what its called) where you can plug in 6 or 8 cords and have them run on a program (various fades, chases, etc). One of the programs is plain "On at dusk"with a photosensor. I'm gonna try this same technique with the flicker bulb (once I get one) and see if I can make all 8 outlets flicker together. THAT would be neat for my haunt! I did read that some of the photo sensors have a digital corrector to avoid flickering, so I hope they still work using this technique.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Fantastic how-to! I have seen similar setups that were a lot more involved, they required you to build the photo sensor socket yourself, this is a much simpler design using off the shelf items. I will be hitting up my local Ace Hardware today on my way home from work, maybe Radio Shack for a couple plastic project boxes too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

NONO NO! Use the plastic pencil boxes from CVS! cheapiecheapcheap


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I never thought of that! good thing the CVS is in the same parking lot as the Radio Shack!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Simply genius.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Works fan-flippin-tastic! this took like 5 minutes tops to build, the best part is those flicker bulbs throw almost zero heat, I feel good about this one! its flickering my end table lamps as we speak...


----------

